# mules



## Corporal

I have heard that mules are much less forgiving of mistakes than a horse is. Apparently the training has to be the mules idea, or the mule will balk.


----------



## usandpets

Well, in about 2 years I'll be finding out the differences with our mule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie

Mules are much smarter. It is much more of a 'mind game' with them.

In the early stages of training, they do not let you make mistakes or they will capitalize on every tiny one.

If you let them make mistakes, they will come back to haunt you. They are sooo much stronger than a horse of the same size that you have to be smarter then they are. You just cannot out-muscle them. 

You must show them the easy way to do something and not try to force them to do it. Then, get out of their way and 'let' them do it.

I love training them. We raised them for many years. It takes longer to train one, but then you have an animal that will literally take care of you for decades.

Some are more like the donkey and others are more like the horse parent. It has been our experience that if you want one to lope like a horse and not like a donkey, they should be loped very early in their training under saddle. We have also like the gaits and ability of the mules sired by saddle type Jack. Our best saddle mules were sired by a Catalonian Spanish jack. They had soft mouths and horse-like gaits under saddle.


----------



## Ladycelia

I have a not-quite-two-year old hinny (means that mom was a donkey and dad was a horse vs. vice versa). Mules and hinnys mature more slowly than horses---typically 5 years old before knees are closed, etc.

They learn stuff FAST, and then get ****y if you try to reinforce the lesson. They need to have several short lessons of different things rather than any kind of long training session.

They do not suffer fools gladly.

I adore my baby girl. Her dad was a paso fino, and she's gaited. But she's also likely going to be smaller than I'd hoped so I'm looking into training her to drive. But a riding mule is an absolute joy--and more sure-footed than most horses. A good riding mule is also almost always more expensive than a comparable horse. And since their backs are often very different than a horse you may find that you need a custom-fitted saddle plus britching. So overall, they can cost more there. But they tend to be easy keepers and cost less in feed and vet bills. Assuming you can find a vet that will work with a mule.


----------



## Zexious

I have heard nothing but good things about them (assuming you're smarter than they are ;D ). I have also heard that they make awesome jumpers.
That said, what are you planning to do with one? If you want to show, there are some organizations and associations that don't allow them, depending on the discipline.


----------



## Trinity Ridge

--- --


----------



## KigerQueen

Lucky Three Ranch

She has done EVERYTHING with mules and donkeys. Little Jack Horner (30+ year old donkey) used to be her show jumper.


----------



## gdolapp

I started riding my friends mule about five years ago as riding their mule was much easier on my back than my own horse. My horse died a year and half ago I have been a mule owner now for 8 months. 

My mule came out of some pretty bad situations before the people that I got him from got him. Once I got him I turned him in with my friends horses at my house and just let him be a mule. I wanted him to know this was his home. I started doing some ground work with him and to my surprise he knew everything I was asking of him. He is 12 years old, I didn't know him he didn't know me so by doing ground work with him we have been able to establish trust in each other on the ground. He has gotten to the point were he is super protective of me more so when I am in the pasture and the other horses are around, wich he is just telling them that he owns me.
I can not wait till spring to start riding him.
I do agree with a lot of the above. Once a mule gets something in their head it takes along time to get it out or change it and even then they will flash back. 
I am one that I do not feel a mule is stuborn. If you are riding down the trail and your mule refuses to go forward, look around cause that mule is trying to tell you something is there. I have always let every mule I have riden pick it's path on trail specially rocky slopes and river crossings. Mules are extremely smart. I have had horses for over 40 years, now I own a mule and I can say I never ever thought I would ever own a mule. I do and I am really liking my mule.


----------



## anndankev

Pictures, I love pictures of wonderful mules.


----------



## MsLady

I agree, all this talk of mules and no pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladycelia

*Picture!*








<br><br>









This was her at about 14 months of age--she's nearly 2 years old now.


----------



## Ladycelia

*My baby girl*










This was her at about 14 months of age--she's nearly 2 years old now.


----------



## usandpets

Rocco at 2 weeks old, middle of September.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bondre

Wow, Rocco is gorgeous! All those zebra stripes on his knees 

Usandpets, your Rocco is about the same age as my Talisman (won't let me post a pic now but I'll try again later). Does he bite and kick his mother and other horse friends for no reason? Talisman is often a real pain in the butt, and he's getting very liberal with applications of his hind legs. I'd be interested to hear if your youngster behaves like this too?


----------



## Bondre

This is Talisman, age 3 months, with his mum.


----------



## usandpets

Thanks. Talisman is a cutie. 

Rocco is definitely a PITA! He is so playful and tries to play will all of the mares. He bites at their faces if he can reach or he'll bite at their legs.

He loves attention too. If you're giving one of the mares attention, he'll barge right in between. 

We've had many people ask if he has zebra in him from the stripes on his legs. He doesn't. It's from the dun in his mom. She also has faint stripes but they are difficult to see since she is a bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gdolapp




----------



## gdolapp

Here is moose In August of this year.








And this is Moose in October of this year.


----------



## sparks879

donkeys and mules reason, horses don't.


----------



## Zexious

gdolapp--I love him .___. So handsome!


----------



## gdolapp

Thank you. He was rescued out of an auction in August of 2012. When I say rescued I mean rescued. He was a couple hundred pounds under weight and the guy that took him to the sale told the lady that bought him that he should've just left him home in the back 40 for coyote meat. 
In Feb. 2013 The gal that had gotten him fell on hard times and asked a friend of hers to help rehome him. I fell in love with him the second I saw his picture. I had lost my horse in Feb of 2012 and really hadn't looked to much for anything. But Moose just jumped off the computer screen right at me. Things didn't work out on my end for me to get him in Feb. so she placed him with someone else. When she found out they weren't paying attention to him she went back and got him. She then posted him again. I had looked at a molly mule about a week before his second posting came up. I actually was gonna call the guy and take the molly but for some reason I got on FB instead and there he was. 48 hours later he was in my pasture. He brought the spark back out in me. The horse I lost was my "Heart Horse". But ol Moose has been just a blast. I am so happy things worked out the way they did.


----------



## usandpets

Today we finally had a nice enough day to take the blankets off! So I had to get a current pic of Rocco. He's now 4 1/2 months old. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

I was lucky to have been able to ride with a woman who worked free range cattle around Crested Butte Colorado. She mostly rode mules as horses just couldn't keep up with the miles and miles she covered every day. She also had some of the best trained heelers who helped in the work. She often covered 30 miles in a day.

She would say that it took several more years to adequately train a mule, but then they were good forever. I know I had trouble keeping up with her. She covered those miles at a brisk trot.

Her name was Barbara East and she is a fantastic artist who does her painting on cigarette rolling papers! 

http://www.barbaraeast.com/73259/bio/


----------



## morganarab94

I have a friend who has mules. I have always wanted one because they are so sure footed on the trails and they are just way to darn cute. My friends mules, if you lay a blanket across their pasture fence, they will jump right out with no struggle at all, and that fence is at least 5ft. They are amazing creatures for sure!


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## gdolapp

I love all theese pictures. After my accident (broken back in fall of 07) I got back on my horse 7 months later. People asked me how I could get back on a horse that threw me and hurt me so badly. Well, he was my heart horse. I found that after getting back on him that I could ride for short periods but if long ride I would be so sore I could hardly move. Then a friend offered to let me ride their extra mule wich was non gaited but so much smoother than my horse. Then as I mentioned I lost my horse and Moose brought the I want to ride again back out in me. I never in the 40+ years of riding and owning horses pictured myself as a mule owner. I still shake my head at myself. But I wouldn't give my mule up for nothing.

Seeing everyones mules makes my heart smile with it being winter there isn't to much I can do with my boy.


----------



## Trinity Ridge

Allison Finch said:


> I was lucky to have been able to ride with a woman who worked free range cattle around Crested Butte Colorado. She mostly rode mules as horses just couldn't keep up with the miles and miles she covered every day. She also had some of the best trained heelers who helped in the work. She often covered 30 miles in a day.
> 
> She would say that it took several more years to adequately train a mule, but then they were good forever. I know I had trouble keeping up with her. She covered those miles at a brisk trot.
> 
> Her name was Barbara East and she is a fantastic artist who does her painting on cigarette rolling papers!
> 
> http://www.barbaraeast.com/73259/bio/



mrs east does wonderful work. i appreciate you sharing this link. outstanding.


----------



## Zexious

gdolapp--That's fantastic.  I'm so glad to hear everything worked out well for you both.

usandpets--Such a cute baby  I think he might want to come live in CO :O


----------



## usandpets

Thanks Zexious. He might be cute but he's also a PITA at times. I've been working with him so he can have his hooves trimmed next weekend. He doesn't like it at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

